# Divinity Maltese In Tx Has Babies!



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Divinity has babies listed on her website and they are soooo cute! Check them out....3 boys and 1 baby girl who is just darling!

http://www.divinitymaltese.com/puppies.html


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

OMG....those little boys are soooo cute..... Where is Divinity located?

Duh...I see they're in Texas now after reading the topic title :brownbag:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

*sigh* :wub:


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes they are located just outside Dallas/Forthworth


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yep! Claudia has some adorable babies!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I would LOVE to have another one...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Awww , how adorable! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, my - they are all so cute, but that little Leo is something else. :wub: 

Linda


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Several young adults and a few older adults available too


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

I know I CANNOT wait until my little Divinity Baby Girl arrives home to me!!! I'm sooooooo excited, she is 10 weeks old now and I'm counting down every single day!!! I get sooooo excited when I receive updated pictures of her and I just want to pull her out of my pc screen, hug & cuddle with her!!! Claudia has been soooo good to me in keeping me updated on her changes and growth and respect her so much for her dedication to her babies!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: so cute :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

There is nothing cuter than a sweet little puppy!!!! Adorable!!!!


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Jenn - 
Your baby is SOO cute. I hadn't spent much time with her in the past couple of weeks, so getting to see her the other day was so much fun! She is a doll and reminds me a lot of her sister Chanel. 


QUOTE (jennwask @ Feb 8 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=721826


> I know I CANNOT wait until my little Divinity Baby Girl arrives home to me!!! I'm sooooooo excited, she is 10 weeks old now and I'm counting down every single day!!! I get sooooo excited when I receive updated pictures of her and I just want to pull her out of my pc screen, hug & cuddle with her!!! Claudia has been soooo good to me in keeping me updated on her changes and growth and respect her so much for her dedication to her babies![/B]


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Shannon, you are so lucky, I am sooo jealous of you for getting to meet her and spend time w/ her, lol I see Claudia updated her site again today and saw her two brother's posted...it mentions they are avail. around 2/26...so that means I'm getting VERY close to my baby coming home!!!

Do you have Chanel? I'd love to see updated pics of her if you have any....I have the one from Divinity's website She is just beautiful!!

THANK YOU AGAIN for that video, I really enjoyed it and played it over and over yesterday!

Tell me more....anything you'd like to share about my new baby, I'd enjoy hearing...it's soo hard being so far away and not getting to visit w/ her in person...I keep counting down the days until I can make flight arrangements to bring baby girl home! As I mentioned to Claudia, time was going pretty fast when we 1st spoke, BUT now it's going slllooowwww, lol

You can email me directly if you'd like [email protected]

Thanks so much!!!!

Jenn W
MD


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

awww all those adorable little baby boys :wub: :wub: :wub: 

they are all cute of course, but little smoochie's face just jumped out at me. of course i like the most expensive male B) . 

congratulations on your new puppies. what a great time


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

Smoochie looks like Jenn's puppy's twin! 
They are from the same litter, and Claudia described them as "bookends". Both are really cute. Simba is a cutie too...

Jenn - Chanel is still with Claudia, although I think she is considering placing her. She and Smurf are both there and were from Noelle and Rio's first litter together. They are her "ideal", as is your little girl. But Noelle was bred by Claudia out of Buddy and Krystal, who were both wonderful dogs in pedigree, appearance and temperament, and so she has been waiting to see how Smurf and Chanel turned out and if she would show them. But really she is scaling back, so she probably won't....

It isn't long at all until you get to pick up your baby! If it is any consolation - I have to wait until probably the first week in March to meet my new baby - although mine is human!    


QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Feb 9 2009, 12:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722544


> awww all those adorable little baby boys :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> they are all cute of course, but little smoochie's face just jumped out at me. of course i like the most expensive male B) .
> 
> congratulations on your new puppies. what a great time [/B]


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I coudn't get over all the adults she is selling. That must be hard to do.


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

You know I thought the same thing about Smoochie....I saw him on the website today and had to look twice because he looks EXACTLY like the pics I've gotten of Miley....they could sooo be twins!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS Shannon....so that's Claudia's reason for scaling back...she's having a grandbaby, lol...that is just wonderful!!! I wish you the best of luck.....still you got to play w/ my baby before me, lol!!!!

I know I surely CANNOT wait for the next 2 weeks or so and I'm sure you feel the same!!!  

QUOTE (shannonb @ Feb 9 2009, 08:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722920


> Smoochie looks like Jenn's puppy's twin!
> They are from the same litter, and Claudia described them as "bookends". Both are really cute. Simba is a cutie too...
> 
> Jenn - Chanel is still with Claudia, although I think she is considering placing her. She and Smurf are both there and were from Noelle and Rio's first litter together. They are her "ideal", as is your little girl. But Noelle was bred by Claudia out of Buddy and Krystal, who were both wonderful dogs in pedigree, appearance and temperament, and so she has been waiting to see how Smurf and Chanel turned out and if she would show them. But really she is scaling back, so she probably won't....
> ...





> awww all those adorable little baby boys :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> they are all cute of course, but little smoochie's face just jumped out at me. of course i like the most expensive male B) .
> 
> congratulations on your new puppies. what a great time [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## sm1964 (Feb 6, 2009)

I spoke with Claudia from Divinity last night and she seems like a very nice woman who really cares about her dogs. I've been on a year long search for a Maltese because I am ver cautious. Has anyone here purchased a Maltese from her?, and if so, could you tell me a little bit about your experience? She is expecting some babies soon who will be ready in May and that will be perfect timing for me. I'd appreciate any advice from anyone who has had experience with Divinity. Purchasing my baby is no different than adopting a human child. I want to feel secure with my decision.


----------



## jennwask (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi there! I actually had my 1st contact with Claudia in September during my year venture for my perfect baby girl!!! I will become the proud owner of one of her precious babies in just a few short weeks!!! She has been extremely pleasant to deal with, she is EXTREMELY knowledgable and very, very helpful answering any of my questions. My experience has been nothing but professional but yet personal with Claudia and I cannot wait until my baby girl comes to her new home in MD!! Claudia is so kind to keep me updated on her puppy development as well as continually emails me pics of my baby! I did quite a bit of research (ok A LOT, lol) with MANY diff. breeders both on and off the AMA and there were MANY things I really value in Claudia, her love for the Maltese, the care and love she gives her babies, the home she provides them, what I read about her and Divinity and my personal experience in speaking to her....I have NO doubt I made the best decision in waiting for her to have the perfect baby for me instead of just accepting another available pup from a diff. breeder. I always told myself during my search, it wasn't ONLY about purchasing a puppy, BUT I also must have a "connection" with the breeder she was coming from and I truly felt that with Claudia!

Good luck on your venture and I hope you find my experience helpful to you in your search! 

Jenn W
MD

QUOTE (sm1964 @ Feb 12 2009, 08:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724662


> I spoke with Claudia from Divinity last night and she seems like a very nice woman who really cares about her dogs. I've been on a year long search for a Maltese because I am ver cautious. Has anyone here purchased a Maltese from her?, and if so, could you tell me a little bit about your experience? She is expecting some babies soon who will be ready in May and that will be perfect timing for me. I'd appreciate any advice from anyone who has had experience with Divinity. Purchasing my baby is no different than adopting a human child. I want to feel secure with my decision. [/B]


----------



## LjInTexas (Aug 24, 2008)

I got my little girl, Willow, from Claudia. I highly recommend Divinity Maltese is you are looking for a puppy. I have met her personally and been to her home when I got my little girl as I live only 2 towns away from her.

I seen both Mommy and Daddy and she was kind enough to let us have several visits that in total that amounted to many hours before we even brought Willow home. Claudia's house was immaculate. She's very soft spoken and hands on with her puppies. I watched Willow and her 2 brothers romp around and migrate to Claudia at the sound of her voice. She was very kind and patient with us especially since we had just lost our Maltese, Lucie, and it was so near to the Christmas holiday.

Willow is now almost a year and a half old and we've had no health issues and as Claudia stated her weight is what she said it would be which was between 4 and a half to 5 pounds. Willow is just at the 5 pound mark and we give her the same food, adult size, that she used as a puppy.

She is a well known and very respectable breeder. You can rest assured you will get a high quality, healthy and beautiful little fur baby from her.

Lj


----------

